# Problème autorisations disque dur bloquées en lecture seule



## amandineve (4 Avril 2011)

Bonjour à tous et à toutes!

Tout d'abord j'espère poser ma question au bon endroit!?
Je me suis baladée de forum en forum mais aucun cas ne correspondait exactement au mien alors un peu perdue je me tourne vers vos lumières! Je suis nulle en informatique, c'est important de le dire aussi.

Mon problème est le suivant:
J'ai un MacBook sur lequel j'ai installé SnowLeopard.
Je stock mes données sur un disque dur externe 500Go Western Digital.
Je ne plus modifier les fichiers stockés sur mon DDE, les autorisations sont "bloquées" en gris, je ne peux plus copier de fichiers.

Depuis peu mon DDE est très long à monter sur le bureau (15min environ) et un message d'erreur s'affiche ensuite "Mac OSX est incapable de réparer le disque, il faut reformatter..."

Je veux bien mais avant il faudrait que je récupère mes données, que je ne peux pas copier ailleurs puisque un autre message d'erreur s'affiche, comme quoi il y aurait des doublons et le volume de destination de fait pas de différence entre minuscules et majuscules...

Bref je ne sais pas du tout comment mon DDE s'est coincé en lecture seule mais là c'est moi qui suis coincée!

Un grand merci à ceux qui auront une idée (et un peu de temps) pour m'aider!

Amandine.


----------



## jp.pilet (4 Avril 2011)

Déjà tu peut vérifier après avoir sélectionné ton DDE par un clic puis en faisant un commande-clic si dans la fenêtre d'information qui s' ouvre tout en bas tu ne peut pas modifier les autorisations après avoir bien sur cliqué sur le cadenas du bas, : passer de lecture seule en lecture et écriture. Cordialement JPP


----------



## amandineve (4 Avril 2011)

Merci pour ta réponse!

Mais en fait j'ai déjà essayé et après avoir cliqué sur le cadenas puis entré mon mot de passe, rien ne se passe, les autorisations restent "grisées".
C'est bien cela que je ne comprends pas et j'ai été faire un tour dans mes préférences système puis comptes et mon compte est bien l'administrateur, pourtant impossible de remettre mon DDE en écriture.

Une autre idée peut-être?


----------



## jp.pilet (4 Avril 2011)

Eventuellement en mettant un autre compte en administrateur, puis en cliquant dans la fenêtre d'information en bas  sur le signe + puis en rajoutant ce compte est ce qu'il peut te permettre de modifier les partage et permissions ?


----------



## lepetitpiero (4 Avril 2011)

Il est en quel format ce DDE ? Si c'est du NTFS c'est normal qu'il soit qu'en écriture faut utiliser paragorn pour écrire sur un disque NTFS


----------



## amandineve (5 Avril 2011)

Je ne sais pas mais il a toujours fonctionné en lecture et écriture avant, donc il aurait changé de format tout seul?
Où est-ce que je peux vérifier qu'il est bien en NTFS? Comment changer son format?
Et c'est quoi paragorn en fait? 

Ça y est je suis un peu perdue là...!


----------



## jp.pilet (5 Avril 2011)

amandineve a dit:


> Je ne sais pas mais il a toujours fonctionné en lecture et écriture avant, donc il aurait changé de format tout seul?
> Où est-ce que je peux vérifier qu'il est bien en NTFS? Comment changer son format?
> Et c'est quoi paragorn en fait?
> 
> Ça y est je suis un peu perdue là...!



Non il n' a pas changé de format... Et si toi tu n'as pas changé de système, le problème doit être ailleurs


----------



## amandineve (5 Avril 2011)

J'ai reformaté mon macbook qui était sous Tiger, puis installé Snow Leopard, mais c'était avant d'acheter mon DDE.
C'est peut-être dû à un ami qui aurait branché mon DDE sur son pc, et il aurait alors changé de format?
Je ne vois pas du tout comment changer ces autorisations/format?
Et paragorn, c'est une application que je peux télécharger gratuitement?
Ça sert à quoi exactement?


Merci encore pour votre patience, je suis une quiche avec tout ça!


----------



## jp.pilet (5 Avril 2011)

amandineve a dit:


> J'ai reformaté mon macbook qui était sous Tiger, puis installé Snow Leopard, mais c'était avant d'acheter mon DDE.
> C'est peut-être dû à un ami qui aurait branché mon DDE sur son pc, et il aurait alors changé de format?
> Je ne vois pas du tout comment changer ces autorisations/format?
> Et paragorn, c'est une application que je peux télécharger gratuitement?
> ...



 A moment donné nous sommes tous des quiches ou des pizzas , est ce que ton disque D externe contenait des éléments quand tu l'as prêté  à ton ami ? Si oui je ne pense pas qu'il ai pu changer de format sans l'effacer ! Si il n'y avait pas de données  il a pu bien sur le reformater dans un autre format, auquel cas il faudrait sauvegarder les données qu'il contient sur ton DD interne et le reformater avec utilitaire de disque.


----------



## amandineve (5 Avril 2011)

L'ami en question a pris et mis des fichiers de son pc à mon mac (Vous êtes musiciens et cinéastes, vous deux ? :mouais:) donc il n'a pas fait de manip importante au niveau du format.

J'essaie de reformater mon DDE avec utilitaire de disque mais j'ai un problème...il faut bien que je sauve le contenu de mon DDE, je ne veux surtout pas tout effacer!
Je ne peux pas copier le contenu de mon DDE sur un autre vieux DDE, car apparemment macos est en format étendu sensible à la casse. Cela concerne uniquement le dossier Musique (qui est à mes yeux le plus important...) mais les autres dossiers sont en cours de copie.
A l'achat de mon nouveau DDE Western Digital, j'avais copié tout ma librairie Itunes dessus parceque mon macbook ramait trop faute de place, une histoire de chemin d'accès peut-être...?
Je précise que je viens de vider entièrement le second vieux DDE et de le reformater en macos étendu journalier afin d'accueillir mes données a sauver!

Je doit faire une mauvaise manip ou zapper quelquechose non?


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Avril 2011)

C'est pas clair, ton histoire, là, première chose à définir : ton disque est-il en "lecture seule", ou bien n'as tu pas les autorisations nécessaires pour y accéder ?

La seconde, c'est ce problème de "doublons", c'est quoi, ce problème ? il te suffit de créer un dossier vide sur le volume de destination, et d'y copier le contenu de ton disque pour qu'il n'y ait pas de doublons, tu pourras toujours faire le tri ensuite !

La troisième, c'est ce besoin de réparation :il est possible qu'il y ait incohérence entre le catalogue du disque et son contenu réel, dans ce cas, seul un logiciel spécialisé comme Data Rescue (payant) ou Photorec (gratuit, mais compliqué à utilisé, il faut passer toutes les commandes par le biais du terminal) pourra te permettre d'en récupérer tout ou partie.


----------

